# Evenings Out



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

So since Binks arrived nearly 3 weeks ago we have not had an evening out, I feel bad leaving her for a few hours in the evening and then coming home and crating her for the night when we go to bed. However, not to be a princess about it and all that I would like to go out for a meal and re-join society! 

I thought I would walk her around tea time and then she should sleep while we are out, then a bit of a fuss when we get in then bed. 

What do you all do when you go out for an evening?


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm pleased you have posted this as I feel the same, 2 full week nights & weekends in with Darcie have been great but would like to have a few hours off  I think I will feel bad leaving her though  

Will watch this post for everyone's advice


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Do you have anyone who might come in and puppy sit for a couple of hours? Then you won't worry while you're out!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I started off when Betty was little just going out for an hour or so, then a couple of hours. I make sure she either gets a walk before I go out or that I played with her indoors if it's the middle of winter and dark early, before I go out and she's fine. Now I leave her for around 4 hours and she's fine. I'm lucky in Windsor that many places are dog friendly so often she can come too!!! If I am going to be out longer than 4 hours know tend to see if a friend can have her for a bit or at least pop in to break the evening up.

The greeting you get when you get home is worth going out! Betty still gets so excited that she squeaks/screams when I get home!!!


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

My view differs depending on your situation.

In my opinion, if you work full time then going out in the evenings is a no (unless dire emergency/ babysitter found) - If those people that leave dogs all day come home and decide to leave the dog in the evening then they shouldn't have taken on the committment of a dog - I think working with dogs is fine as long as you make it up with love company and care evenings and weekends. (todays society it is very uncommon for households to have the ability / luxury whereby one member does not need to work full time, especially for young people with current mortgage sizes)

If you do not work full time then I think it is absolutely fine to have an evening for yourself. Obviously a puppy is likely to have an accident if left for long periods of time so need to make provisions for that i.e. puppy pad etc. When Dex was young we used to pop out in evenings - even just for an hour just to get dex used to alone time - it was an attempt to combat seperation anxiety which seems to have been successful.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I agree with you about differing situations and even now if I am out early in the morning and she's had a few hours til the dog walker picks her up and then a couple of hours at home after being dropped off before I get in then I still make sure I either stay in with Betty or go out somewhere she can come too. I certainly do think about and plan nights out better now as Betty is my main priority! X


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I do work full time but Binky is at doggy day care all day(except on Wednesdays when my daughter has her) so is never on her own and is having a fun day running around in the Cotswolds with her friends.

On a Saturday and sunday we are with her all day, we have left her for 2 hours in the afternoon while we go to the supermarket, but this is after a morning of play, training and a walk.

What I was enquiring about was leaving her for a few hours on a sat night...


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Duckdog said:


> I do work full time but Binky is at doggy day care all day(except on Wednesdays when my daughter has her) so is never on her own and is having a fun day running around in the Cotswolds with her friends.
> 
> On a Saturday and sunday we are with her all day, we have left her for 2 hours in the afternoon while we go to the supermarket, but this is after a morning of play, training and a walk.
> 
> What I was enquiring about was leaving her for a few hours on a sat night...


You'll be fine with that. If you are already leaving her when you pop to the supermarket etc then the evening will be fine, just play with her a bit when you get in and then she'll be ready to sleep as usual.

The point I was making,and I think Kate was making too, is if they regularly have a lot of time on their own during the day then leaving them in the evening regularly isn't very fair on them.

I use a dog walker, who has Betty from around 9 til 5, as I do want to still go out in the evening (even though I prefer going places that she can come too!) and I know she's tired from playing all day and seems to like the quiet time on her own! I still love coming home to her excited little squeals though!!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I agree with the above posts. I wouldn't have made the commitment of having a dog if i couldn't have had Nacho with me during the days as I do have quite an active social life. Nacho is with me everyday and most of the time on weekends. The longest period of time he is left alone is on some Saturday nights when I leave at around 8pm and come back at 2am/3am in the morning. I'm usually rather merry and we play 'drunk' chase for half an hour on my return (fortunately I don't have neighbours!  Sundays are great cos he is usually a very sleepy boy!  I also think leaving your dog on their own is extremely important too. Make sure you increase the time gradually though and leave them lots of exciting things to play with or eat. Nacho loved his kong as a puppy... not so much now. Prefers a good cow ear!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think spending time without your dog can be as important as spending time with your dog. They need to get used to being alone at different times of the day otherwise when you HAVE to go out they will not be used to it. I agree building the time up is very important though. Having said all that as I work full time ( use dog walker during the week etc..) I spend all my time in the evening / weekends playing with my dogs because I want to and have only been out in the evenings without the dog/s about twice in the last year!!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

I agree with all the above & understand that everyones situation & lifestyle varies! I work full time so enjoy my evenings & weekends with Darcie, my partner works shifts so there are only 2 days a week when Darcie would be on her own all day but my mum is going to doggy sit on those days  

The longest she has been on her own is a few hours in a morning when my partner is in bed after a nigth shift but then he makes up for it when he gets up & she has both of our full attention the rest of the time! 

Although we all love our pups & want to spend as much time with them as people it is only normal to still want/need alittle bit of a soical life especially after working full-time all week! I guess the best thing is to build the time up gradually so they accept there will be times when they are alone 

After a full day at work though it is a lovely feeling when you get home & see them all excited & ready to play


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry Sam - Assumed you were talking week/worknights out! 

I think you'll be absolutely fine on the weekend - Long walk before and you'll have a snoozey pup!

I actually work full time - so does my partner although we have flexible hours and work from home occassionally - Our two are at home during the day but they are used to their routine and we make up for it in exercise, toys and Love! A lot of our friends who are not pet owners don't understand our reasons for not going out weeknights but my doggies are my children! I feel guilty everytime I go out but my doggies are fine and sleep all day anyway- when we get home it's the best greeting ever!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Kate.E.P said:


> Sorry Sam - Assumed you were talking week/worknights out!
> 
> I think you'll be absolutely fine on the weekend - Long walk before and you'll have a snoozey pup!
> 
> I actually work full time - so does my partner although we have flexible hours and work from home occassionally - Our two are at home during the day but they are used to their routine and we make up for it in exercise, toys and Love! A lot of our friends who are not pet owners don't understand our reasons for not going out weeknights but my doggies are my children! I feel guilty everytime I go out but my doggies are fine and sleep all day anyway- when we get home it's the best greeting ever!!


No worries my first post did not say which day! 

I think that as long as there is a balance for you and your dog then it is fine, it is just my guilt to battle with


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your replies and it is interesting to see what people do!
I think that it is important to spend time away from your puppy to have a glass of wine without sitting on a toy, or being chewed  And as I know Binky is well occupied Mondays to Fridays I shall start to leave her...(at some point!) and build up the time gradually in the evenings.

Ironically most weeks I work 3 days a week from home, but am finding it impossible to get any work done with a small puppy, hence the day care!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

ali-s.j. said:


> Do you have anyone who might come in and puppy sit for a couple of hours? Then you won't worry while you're out!


Funnily enough...not sure if daughter has read my posts, but she just offered to puppy sit tonight so we can go out for a few hours!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

JulesB said:


> I started off when Betty was little just going out for an hour or so, then a couple of hours. I make sure she either gets a walk before I go out or that I played with her indoors if it's the middle of winter and dark early, before I go out and she's fine. Now I leave her for around 4 hours and she's fine. I'm lucky in Windsor that many places are dog friendly so often she can come too!!! If I am going to be out longer than 4 hours know tend to see if a friend can have her for a bit or at least pop in to break the evening up.
> 
> The greeting you get when you get home is worth going out! Betty still gets so excited that she squeaks/screams when I get home!!!


Yes we have been sussing out all the dog friendly places we can, and have found a few good pubs near us!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

S.Claire said:


> I agree with the above posts. I wouldn't have made the commitment of having a dog if i couldn't have had Nacho with me during the days as I do have quite an active social life. Nacho is with me everyday and most of the time on weekends. The longest period of time he is left alone is on some Saturday nights when I leave at around 8pm and come back at 2am/3am in the morning. I'm usually rather merry and we play 'drunk' chase for half an hour on my return (fortunately I don't have neighbours!  Sundays are great cos he is usually a very sleepy boy!  I also think leaving your dog on their own is extremely important too. Make sure you increase the time gradually though and leave them lots of exciting things to play with or eat. Nacho loved his kong as a puppy... not so much now. Prefers a good cow ear!


2am?  I am an old bag, so was thinking 7-10pm max! 

We have discovered the joys of pigs ears today..she was occupied for 30mins!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I would like to report that we went out for dinner tonight, we were gone from 6.30pm to 9.30pm, and Binky didn't spontaneously combust 

We had however taken her for an hour and a half walk around our local lake this morning, and also a walk around a local village and shops (I follow the same principles as Julie (milliedog) and go in all shops with Binky and wait to see if I am asked to take her out) this afternoon/teatime. So she was pretty knackered! She was shut in the kitchen with open crate, ate all her dinner, which I was pleased to see She was v pleased to see us, but 5 mins later happy to sit on her own again on the floor with her stag bar....so I would consider that a success!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Well done Binky 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola does well on her own. We have practised leaving her from day one and she is well used to it. She chills out in the kitchen and dining room when we are out! There's no fuss or issue. She is always glad to see us home so holds no grudges!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

loving your dog is the same as a mother loving there new baby, they love the baby more then any thing in the world,but still needs a little time to chill out and relax..ginger cries a little when we go out shopping or to the drug store but not bad she would like to come ,but we only have one store that you can take your puppy and that is pet smart.so we have to leave her home
and she is good when we are gone,and when we come home she is so happy to see us .she cries and all most talks to us with all the different sounds she can make .but it is only for about 1 1/2 hours 0r 2 hours ,it is not long at all...Lumpy


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

We usually only leave jasper a maximum of 2 hours. He usually sleeps but If time it wrong and he's starting to get hungry he will bark. Best time is straight after he has his dinner  he's snoring his head of even when we return lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

